# NEC 2011 Questions and Answers? (Packets)



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Post a question and what you think the answer is as well as your Code reference.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Remember to use the index and table of contents. I believe the point is not just learning the answer to the question, but also how to use the code book.

Post an example of a question you're having trouble with.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Post a question and what you think the answer is as well as your Code reference.


hey bud, i would but trust me, there are over 100 questions! just getting started on the packet right now.... maybe i should take a picture of each page, lol. they are all multiple choice, but i have to reference the answers with the code....very frustrating!


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Get a copy on CD .
Much easier to search.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BI220 said:


> hey bud, i would but trust me, there are over 100 questions! just getting started on the packet right now.... maybe i should take a picture of each page, lol. they are all multiple choice, but i have to reference the answers with the code....very frustrating!



Pick just *one*, not all 100. :001_huh:


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Get a copy on CD .
> Much easier to search.


Hey Toronto, any suggestions on where i could find one? (For download)


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

To learn the code you should really try to look up the stuff yourself in the long run it will be worth it. It sucks now but trust me when you take the jw test you will have to know the book inside and out.


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah you're right bro. i just heard that they don't make a CD copy of the 2011 NEC. they did for 2008 though...


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

ok, let me type a question in here.....


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

luminaires attached to suspended ceiling framing shall be secured to the framing member screws, bolts, rivets, or clips ____ and identified for use with the type of ceiling framing members and luminaires involved.

a - marked
b - labeled
c - identified
d - list

i think its listed, but cannot find the code reference


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

another one that seems easy but i cannot find...

metal poles used to support luminaires must be bonded to a:

a - grounding electrode
b - grounded conductor
c - equipment grounding conductor
d - any of these


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BI220 said:


> luminaires attached to suspended ceiling framing shall be secured to the framing member screws, bolts, rivets, or clips ____ and identified for use with the type of ceiling framing members and luminaires involved.
> 
> a - marked
> b - labeled
> ...


Well, it's talking about support of luminaires, so I'd start in Article 410 and look for something that resembles "supporting luminaires".


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Well, it's talking about support of luminaires, so I'd start in Article 410 and look for something that resembles "supporting luminaires".


ok thanks sparky, i will look at 410 right now. i'm terrible at this NEC lol


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Well, it's talking about support of luminaires, so I'd start in Article 410 and look for something that resembles "supporting luminaires".


i think the answer is "listed." located at 410.36 (B), under "suspended ceilings."


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Part of the problem is that you need to learn where the NEC has the answers. Part of doing that is understanding how the code is laid out and where you need to look. There is no way you can answer these questions without being familiar with the code.

May I ask what this exam is for and what you are trying to do?


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Part of the problem is that you need to learn where the NEC has the answers. Part of doing that is understanding how the code is laid out and where you need to look. There is no way you can answer these questions without being familiar with the code.
> 
> May I ask what this exam is for and what you are trying to do?


i just got my NEC book, its a practice packet, not an exam...yes, thats my problem, i start looking under a certain section, cant find it so i start looking for other things related to it and i end up being lost as 15min goes by from when i started the question....im having a hard time trying how to go about the question. some are very easy, others are very frustrating


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Start by looking for key words in the question. "Luminaire" in the first one. Where does that point you?

"Bonding" in the second one.... where do you think it would be?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Check your private messages.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Start by looking for key words in the question. "Luminaire" in the first one. Where does that point you?
> 
> "Bonding" in the second one.... where do you think it would be?


BONDING :laughing:LIKE MOTHER AND CHILD?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ce2two said:


> BONDING :laughing:LIKE MOTHER AND CHILD?



Uh,..............no.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Also, tab your code book. It's very helpful.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Uh,..............no.


LOVE IT ,BEEN YEARS SINCE I HEARD THATsilly rabbit?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

BI220 said:


> Hey Toronto, any suggestions on where i could find one? (For download)


CSA but it's gonna cost ya..


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

This is the number 1 reason one must have a apprentice on site.. Honestly.. What licenced guy ever looks at the new code book unless you're also an owner? (or failed an inspection)


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

BI220 said:


> hello everyone, just joined here...
> 
> im in commercial wiring term of my electrician program and was wondering if anyone has answers to a bunch of NEC 2011 questions? i have packets and packets of questions but i'm having a lot of trouble answering them. they're all multiple-choice but i also have to state the code where i found my answer...
> 
> ...


It's okay to ask questions, I still have them on the code book all the time, but the more you understand it the easier time you will have using it for work later. I highly recommend tabbing your book, Tom Henry has the best tabs and study books to explain subjects. Just Google Tom Henry . He also has a great keyword index which will help you learn the NEC book better. Check it out. Good luck in the trade.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh almost forgot the Soares grounding and bonding book is an excellent resource for learning this confusing subject. Look it up on amazon you can usually get a used one fairly cheap.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Oh almost forgot the Soares grounding and bonding book is an excellent resource for learning this confusing subject. Look it up on amazon you can usually get a used one fairly cheap.


You can get that here as well...:thumbup:

http://www.iaei.org/store/2011/06/soares-grounding-and-bonding-2011/


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> You can get that here as well...:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.iaei.org/store/2011/06/soares-grounding-and-bonding-2011/


Yeah but I got mine for under $20 delivered in new condition used. Lot better deal on a strapped wallet.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The 2008 NEC CD IS here.

http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?pid=70hcd08&cookie_test=1


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> The 2008 NEC CD IS here.
> 
> http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?pid=70hcd08&cookie_test=1


Think he was looking for 2011 Harry which is not available. But the 2011 pdf is searchable I believe and convienent for use on the computer.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Think he was looking for 2011 Harry which is not available. But the 2011 pdf is searchable I believe and convienent for use on the computer.


Yup i have the 2011 PDF it is good but i had to pay for it.


I wonder why they did not have a 2011 cd rom hand book this time does not make sense.:no:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup i have the 2011 PDF it is good but i had to pay for it.
> 
> 
> I wonder why they did not have a 2011 cd rom hand book this time does not make sense.:no:


Don't know . I got my pdf free with my book. It gave me a code to download from the nfpa site.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I wonder why they did not have a 2011 cd rom hand book this time does not make sense.:no:


 I know I am still waiting for it to come out but it probably won't. You can subscribe to NEC PLUS, that is the handbook on line but they get you for a yearly subscription. That is probably why they won't come out with the cd-rom version.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

School in July? 
The index and contents are helpful. I prefer the contents because it shows the layout and order of the code book. The contents may not be helpful at first so you will probably use the index. If you are taking a JATC course you probably got a textbook called codeology. This book will teach you how to find things fast in the codebook. Something like luminaries in the index will have references all over the code book. You need to look at the context of the question to determine where in the code to find your answer. It is called plan, build, and use. Article 200,300,400 respectively. If the question is about a load calc (branch circuit size for your light pole) or planning your work it will be in the plan (200's). If it is about building your work such as burial depth of PVC to your light pole it will be in the build (300's). If it is about something specific that "uses" electricity (or makes or transforms it) it would be found in the 400's. A metal pole that supports a luminare would be required to have a equipment grounding terminal as per 410.30(b)2
 An interesting thing to note is that flexible cord is found outside of the 300's to differentiate it from other wiring methods.
Hope this helps. You will get faster it just takes time and practice.


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

hey guys, sorry i have been so busy since i made this thread. we started doing the packet but i just got done doing all kind of conduit bends. all kinds of degrees and such, so we have not been doing too much of the NEC packet since i made this thread...but i am def going to start doing the packet when i have more time. 

thanks for all the help everyone. appreciate all the help! i'm finally starting to learn how to search for questions...its just frustrating at first


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

Have a quick question guys, but cannot find it. i think the correct answer is "nonlinear," but i wanted to ask you guys... here is my question:

"no reduction in the size of the neutral conductor is permitted for ___-type lighting loads."

options are dwelling-unit/hospital/nonlinear/motel....

it seems like an easy question but i cannot find the code for this question..


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

would like to bump this up and see if anyone can point me into the right direction


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I, for one, have never heard of 'dwelling-, 'hospital- and 'motel-type' lighting.


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I, for one, have never heard of 'dwelling-, 'hospital- and 'motel-type' lighting.


exactly what i thought when i saw this question too, lol...just cannot find the code reference to back it up


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

BI220 said:


> exactly what i thought when i saw this question too, lol...just cannot find the code reference to back it up


look in the neighborhood of 200.4, 310.15, 400.5 . In the 08 code (the newest I have as we are on the 05) these areas mention similar things. It may be a new code? I doubt it though.

All I could find was where over 50% of the neutral load was nonlinear, it would be considered non linear.


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

JohnR said:


> look in the neighborhood of 200.4, 310.15, 400.5 . In the 08 code (the newest I have as we are on the 05) these areas mention similar things. It may be a new code? I doubt it though.
> 
> All I could find was where over 50% of the neutral load was nonlinear, it would be considered non linear.


ok, ill have a look later tonight and let you guys know.....


----------



## BI220 (Jul 25, 2011)

howcome you're on the 2008/2005?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

BI220 said:


> how come you're on the 2008/2005?


Our state hasn't decided to take the 2008 yet due to some argument on some items in the 08 . I think most these have to do with afci's being a new technology. 
However, the state tests on the 08 code. Go figure. 

From what I hear, we will be skipping the 08 and going straight to the 11. 
NOT looking forward to that.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Smart State... AFCIs are crazy.. Everyone will find they will be tossing old fridges, vacuum cleaners, blow driers, mixers, hair clippers, ect. much sooner then they used too.. Or home owner will just replace the breakers..


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

That sounds like a service or feeder calculation. Sizing the neutral can be found between between the standard (complex) and the optional (simple) load calculations. It applies to both and probably can be found elsewhere in the code.

*220.61 Feeder or Service Neutral Load.*
*(C) Prohibited Reductions. ​*​​There shall be no reduction of
the neutral or grounded conductor capacity applied to the
amount in 220.61(C)(1), or portion of the amount in (C)(2),
from that determined by the basic calculation:
(1) Any portion of a 3-wire circuit consisting of 2 ungrounded
conductors and the neutral conductor of a
4-wire, 3-phase, wye-connected system
(2) That portion consisting of nonlinear loads supplied​from a 4-wire, wye-connected, 3-phase system


----------



## Bob E D (Nov 3, 2012)

Here are some free online practice tests. :thumbsup:

http://www.electrician2.com/vdrv11practice/rvframehol.htm 2011 NEC

http://www.electrician2.com/practice_tests/rvframehol.htm 2008 NEC


----------

